# Quickest way to get rid of insulation fuzz?



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have 1 doe that has so much insulation deep in her coat and I really feel bad for her. Im in Florida and its pretty warm today. Too warm for all that hair and insulation. I noticed she also had really bad skin flakes/dandruff. She stood out there yesterday in the sun and panted. All the other goats are fine. I went out and curried her and got some off but it just seems like it jumps back on her. Anyone have an easier and faster way to get it off? What about bathing her? I could clip her if I kept a sunscreen on her daily. Ideas please! :help:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I usually use a dog grooming brush- that grabs all that stuff and hangs onto it


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use one of those undercoat rakes for dogs....as well as a slicker type brush with the fine wire bristels. The slicker works really well, though I have to clean it out after a few strokes :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

We do tothe dog brush i mean. If you try to bathe them will you video it pls?
We tried and missed the chance for funniest home video thing. Luna didn't seem to mind much but the littles HATE water unless its to drink.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is Cashmere type fiber. Don't give her a bath until you get it off, it will matte on her. Just get a dog undercoat comb and comb her really good, she will love it.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> That is Cashmere type fiber. Don't give her a bath until you get it off, it will matte on her. Just get a dog undercoat comb and comb her really good, she will love it.


I've had to bath my show goats many a time while they still had undercoat. As long as you dry it and brush or clip afterwards it doesn't matt.

I remove undercoat with a slicker and a shedender. A shedender is a much more affordable version of the furminator for dogs. I work at a grooming salon and use furminators there but don't see a whole lot of difference between the two.

You have to have a blade with close teeth to get through the undercoat and guardhairs. A 10 blade works but in my opinion a 9 works better.


----------



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> We do tothe dog brush i mean. If you try to bathe them will you video it pls?
> We tried and missed the chance for funniest home video thing. Luna didn't seem to mind much but the littles HATE water unless its to drink.


LOL! Actually right after I brought them home...yep they got a bath and were really pretty good about it! My big black wether just stood up on the fence to try to get away but it made it easier for me to get his belly as he couldnt do anything but stand there!.... :ROFL: It worked out for my advantage.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep we tried to get the nigies wet and they bolted then hid behind yard stuff and glared at us. We felt bad and gave up  . I hate having angry goats.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have something called a "Zoom-Groom" and it will pull out undercoat on anything! Not to mention they all love the massage action.

I swear by it :greengrin:

http://www.petguys.com/-035585511110.html


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Just took the slicker over Boots and Bailey....my goodness the amount of fluff they had and theres still more! Have 4 or does to do before I move onto the boys, Chief and Teddy aren't as stinky as Hank but they're still bucks.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Epona142 said:


> I have something called a "Zoom-Groom" and it will pull out undercoat on anything! Not to mention they all love the massage action.
> 
> I swear by it :greengrin:
> 
> http://www.petguys.com/-035585511110.html


Hmmm...never used one on a goat. I use them at work though but it only really works for guard hairs whenever I use it. Great for short haired dogs!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

When I use it I get a ton of the "fluff" out. Strange! I agree though that is the BEST for short hair dogs, too!


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Epona142 said:


> When I use it I get a ton of the "fluff" out. Strange! I agree though that is the BEST for short hair dogs, too!


Good to know. I may have to try it on my show doe. She has so much undercoat!


----------

